# smith sunglasses



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

FYI---
for anyone interested, parks sportsman in orem is having a huge blowout sale on last years models of smith's. they are only 35 bucks!!! there are not many styles, but some good quality glasses. hopefully this helps any of you who wat a good pair of glasses but dont want to spent top dollar...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is money well spent. Its amazing how often sunglasses are overlooked as VERY important equipment. Anyone who says the cheap-o glasses work as well has never worn good glasses.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll report something about this after tomorrow morning.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Memorial weekend was the big sale on Smiths- $19.99- though there wasn't a massive amount of polarized styles. I was 5th in line and 2 of the 4 in front of me weren't there for the glasses. 2 pair for me- 1 for the wife.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> That is money well spent. Its amazing how often sunglasses are overlooked as VERY important equipment. Anyone who says the cheap-o glasses work as well has never worn good glasses.


I've worn and fished with plenty of really nice polarized glasses and am very familiar with the cheaper Pugs brand, being an employee of the company that distributes them. I also speak regularly with the developer of these shades, who happens to also be an avid fly fisherman.

Honestly, the main difference I've noticed between the $150 pair and the $14 pair was the fit. The lenses didn't seem any better or worse on either. About the fit, a minor tweak of the arm and I was good to go.

People tend to perceive monumentally higher quality to justify dropping major coin on them. Perhaps they need the expensive brand to compliment their top of the line rods, waders, vests, etc. Wouldn't want to clash...

Tell you what though, when my shades are sinking to the bottom of the lake, river, getting scratched or whatever, I feel a lot better about them being a cheap pair over the alternative.

________

*All that aside, if you can get a pair of Smiths for $20-$35, by all means go for it. At least for the sake of avoiding the ridiculous markup.*


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I did a little read on this subject. The cheaper lenses, whether polarized or not, are made of a stamped out same-thickness sheet of plastic. Then they are bent to fit in the frames. This causes visual distortion. The more expensive higher-end lenses are made of multiple layers (up to eight) and contoured and molded to fit the frames. It comes down to what you can afford, but you do get what you pay for. Myself, I just have an OK pair of polarized that cost like $50.00. Oh ya, I still need to get them out of Nor-tah's car! And from what I've heard Maui Jim's are about the best polarized and UV protection fishing glasses available. Better be for $180.00!


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> That is money well spent. Its amazing how often sunglasses are overlooked as VERY important equipment. Anyone who says the cheap-o glasses work as well has never worn good glasses.


This past November, Flyguy7 guided me on a fishing trip. He was continually
seeing fish in the water that I did not see with my inexpensive sunglasses.
So, in Jan. 2010, I spent a few hours in Cabelas wearing different brands, models and
colors of lenses and viewing the live fish under various light conditions. I purchased the Smith/Passage/Amber model. Reason: 1. No eye strain---Major issue when testing out
different models in Cabelas. 2. I could see more clearly into the water. 
The Real Test: 
On the water, all day, in either cloudy or sunny conditions I feel no eye strain. I was able to see deeper and more clearly into the water when throwing streamers all day.


----------



## trophytamer (Oct 6, 2010)

I also have used the cheap polarized glasses and bought a pair of smith glasses, i am sold! Not quite sure on the benefits of the different color of lenses, mine are the amber ones and they seem to do the trick.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

trophytamer said:


> I also have used the cheap polarized glasses and bought a pair of smith glasses, i am sold! Not quite sure on the benefits of the different color of lenses, mine are the amber ones and they seem to do the trick.


Different color lenses perform differently in different lighting conditions. They all have their place. Smith is a great local company to support that makes a great pair of glasses. 8)


----------

